# getting my lab to retrieve



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a chocolate lab who is almost 17 weeks old. He is excellent with retrieving, however, he will not bring the dummy or ball back to me very well. He always wants to stop and either chew, shake the object, or play with it. I try to use the word "bring" or "come". I know he is still very young, but any tips on getting him to bring the dummy back to me without stopping? I have tried to use treats, clap my hands, run away from him, etc. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Any other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Throw your object down a hallway. Dog has nowhere else to go but back to you. When he does you praise the heck out of him.
No more than five retrieves. Quit when he wants more.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Watchm! I have tried to keep the retrieving in an isolated area before (ie: hallway, downstairs, etc), and he does much better. However, its when I take him in the back yard that he won't come back to me. I guess I need to go back to the basics and hopefully he will get better. He is probably a little young still. Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Take him to a new area. Let him check out the area first with sights, smells, etc. Make sure when you are ready to work there are no distractions around.
Try this......have a "bird boy" handy to throw your mark, preferably a bumper that is the right size for a younger dog. He or she should postion him/herself about 20 yards from you.
You kneel down behind your dog and put him in a puppy pose. He should be sitting. You are behind him and place your hands so that you can lift his front paws just off of the ground.
When you are ready have your bird boy wave the bumper and VERY EXCITEDELY yell, "HEY, HEY, HEY". When the dog is watching intently the mark gets thrown. You should release your dog when the bumper is at the top of its arc.
He should want to go like heck to pick up the bumper. Then you start running backward about 20-30 yards. Bend down, open your arms, and praise like he has never been praised before. 
If you have a chance to do this with a live, wing clipped bird, the results will almost be guaranteed. It may take a session or two but you will have success.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Try a long rope on him and that way you can help him get headed in the right direction towards you if he wants to stop. Just a light little tug will remind him where to go.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

What diesledog said!!! :thumb:


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Get him birdie and all else will fall into place. He is a blank slate waiting for you to put everything into place. Follow a designed program which has progressions to follow.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Throw a dummy in a hallway. It always works :wink:


----------

